# Feeler ---- AlanB softstart incan regulator



## id30209 (Jun 12, 2018)

Hi guys,

I have been thinking a lot and debating with some of the members and although response was not optimistic i decided to post a question after all.
Is there any Maglite modders still left interested in incan multi-level regulator?

There is possibility to light up those regulators again but there should be at least interest for them.
I have spoke with Alan and due to minimal or no interest and other obligations, he packed remaining regulators (bits and pieces) in a dark place. Other projects took him away from this piece of incan history.
Basically he could rebuild them, partially, final assembly should be done by end user. If there would be enough people (do not know what number, should be confirmed by Alan) then maybe full assembly and calibration could be done by him (also need to confirm with Alan).

This is just a feeler to see if there is any interest at all, at least to talk him into finishing remaining regulators left or to stop harassing this nice guy. 

Some links:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...le-Hotwire-Regulated-Driver-drop-in-for-D-M-g

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...odamag-s-TK-Monster-Review-amp-Pix&highlight=

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...Dream-Come-True-Regulated-Driver!!&highlight=

Let me know your thoughts. 
PS: i know LEDs are wow but they still did not replaced incan lights and there are still some of us who are big fans of nice incan tint no matter what monster LED setup we have aside...

*LIST:
*
*id30209 x 3*
*thslw8jg x 2 (pending)
Fivemega x1
StudFreeman x 2
flex76italy x 2
Crumbly x 2
KuanR x 1
horizonseeker x 1*


----------



## thslw8jg (Jun 12, 2018)

I am in for 2 drivers to complete2 mag mods


----------



## id30209 (Jun 12, 2018)

thslw8jg said:


> I am in for 2 drivers to complete2 mag mods



Ok, so you're nr.1!


----------



## fivemega (Jun 12, 2018)

*I am in for one calibrated (ready to use).*


----------



## novice (Jun 13, 2018)

I would take one, if it was a ready to use switch unit, and only needed to be installed in the [email protected] I have a relatively unused 4D [email protected] It already has a glass lens, and I think I've got a metal reflector somewhere. The custom switch is shorter than the regular switch, so I think it would not be that difficult to get 5 IMR 26650 cells in there, although I might have to shorten the tailspring. That would give 18.5 volts, which would give roughly 3000 lumens on high with the Hikari JC 5033 bulb, which is not a very expensive bulb.

[Edit: I meant 26500 cells, not 26650!]


----------



## id30209 (Jun 13, 2018)

Great. More of requests more chance we could get ready to use regulators. If we could reach number of 10 it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## fivemega (Jun 13, 2018)

novice said:


> I have a relatively unused 4D [email protected] It already has a glass lens, and I think I've got a metal reflector somewhere. The custom switch is shorter than the regular switch, so I think it would not be that difficult to get 5 IMR 26650 cells in there,


*Each IMR 26650 is about 67mm long while each D cell is about 61mm long.
4x61=244 Available space for 4 D cells.
5x67=335 Required space for 5 IMR 26650
335-244=91
Can you get that much extra space from shorter switch and modified spring?*


----------



## id30209 (Jun 13, 2018)

Just an info: there's a window in July when Alan can build limited numbers of regulators. Only if we reach a decent number of buyers then he could do full build-up. If not enough interest then only basic assembly is option. Programming is then only option for buyer. Please give it a look on his original order thread, program is simple, graphical, so no coding or anything complicated is required. I've already tried it and it's fast, few minutes only together with calibration and i'm not a computer guy at all.


----------



## ma tumba (Jun 13, 2018)

Do we know the 2018 price?


----------



## id30209 (Jun 13, 2018)

ma tumba said:


> Do we know the 2018 price?



Same as in OP. We are lucky it did not go up...


----------



## novice (Jun 13, 2018)

Fivemega, my apologies. I meant 26500 cells. Thanks for keeping an eye out!


----------



## StudFreeman (Jun 14, 2018)

Interested in two programmed, assembled, and ready to go into a Mag.


----------



## id30209 (Jun 19, 2018)

I hope we could get at least few more souls to wrap this up.


----------



## id30209 (Jun 22, 2018)

July is near...


----------



## HarryN (Jun 26, 2018)

I could not figure out the price, but I will take at least 1, possibly 2.

Harry


----------



## id30209 (Jun 26, 2018)

It's in the original Alan's thread, first link. Anyhow thank you for stoping in our small incan corner.


----------



## jellydonut (Jun 27, 2018)

Not to step on y'alls toes but you know JimmyM's thread is still active, right? http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-SALE-JM-PhD-D1-PWM-Hotwire-Regulator-BATCH-2 But I am not sure if the design is still being sold.


----------



## id30209 (Jun 27, 2018)

jellydonut said:


> Not to step on y'alls toes but you know JimmyM's thread is still active, right? http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-SALE-JM-PhD-D1-PWM-Hotwire-Regulator-BATCH-2 But I am not sure if the design is still being sold.


Asked Jimmy about it but at the moment he's not interested as i understood. On the other hand Alan's regulators are already manufactured, only assembly is required.
if you could talk to Jimmy and convince him to go with it i'd back you up.


----------



## vestureofblood (Jun 29, 2018)

I would be in for one also if its a complete unit including the bulb socket. I would also be interested in one of the programming adapters if it is something I can use with my AVRISP MKII. In addition I would also be interested in purchasing a pair of the KIU sockets that convert a stock maglite switch if those are available (not just the posts but the aluminum plate too). I still have 2 of the jimmy M regulators that need to be built out.....


----------



## id30209 (Jun 29, 2018)

vestureofblood said:


> I would be in for one also if its a complete unit including the bulb socket. I would also be interested in one of the programming adapters if it is something I can use with my AVRISP MKII. In addition I would also be interested in purchasing a pair of the KIU sockets that convert a stock maglite switch if those are available (not just the posts but the aluminum plate too). I still have 2 of the jimmy M regulators that need to be built out.....



Thank you Matt for stoping by. I'll send your request to Alan although i belive it should available with purchase of regulator. Need to confirm that one. About KIU sockets i don't belive he has it. As per original thred Alan was implementing them uppon buyers shipping to him first, if not then Alan was building standard bulb socket (not sure if it's Leviton or Osram)
I think you should join me in WTB section. I have bunch of incan stuff requests.
I also have Jimmy's regulator and i've used Fivemega 6.35 brass adapter. Works like a charm and to adjust Vbulb/Vlow just pull the socket/adapter out and work it without a problem. On KIU you need to aim precisely through the holes (if you drill them right)


----------



## id30209 (Jul 9, 2018)

Gents, few words exchanged with Alan and he would be happy if i can collect all of your orders for him to review how to proceed. Some parts are missing and can be obtained but it will change final price as it's mentioned also in OP. 
Will be updated promptly.

Regarding your desires please advise:
regulator type (standard or multilevel)
levels in percentage for multilvl (3 levels)
softstart (fast, med, slow)
ramping (fast, slow)
Temp warning (50,60,70,80,90 deg Celsius)
which bulb would you use
bulb Vmax
battery chemistry
number of cells
low batt warning voltage

Please send me PM with data filled as mentioned above.

EDIT: Let's try another option, PM's sent to everybody on the list


----------



## HarryN (Jul 13, 2018)

Thank you - now the tough part - need to make decisions on configuration.


----------



## vestureofblood (Jul 14, 2018)

Hi id30209, 

Thank you for sending me the PM. I am actually going to have to rescind my interest expressed in the feeler. I am very sorry about that


----------



## fivemega (Jul 16, 2018)

*

regulator type multilevel
levels in percentage for multilvl (3 levels) 60%, 80$, 100%
ramping from 10 volts to 15.5 volts* (fast, *slow*)
*Temp warning* (50,60,70,80,*90 deg Celsius)** EDIT: 70C is OK.
which bulb would you use: OSRAM 64623
bulb Vmax 15.5 Volt
battery chemistry IMR
number of cells 8 serial 18650
low batt warning voltage: 22 Volts

Please note:
If possible starting voltage from 10 volt then ramp up to 15.5
There is no point start from zero.
So after switched on, bulb will get 10 volts then from there ramp up to 15.5 volt.
Any voltage from zero to 10 volt is useless and won't do any good to bulb.*


----------



## ma tumba (Jul 16, 2018)

Can anyone tell what is the basic socket and what advantage comes with KYU?


----------



## id30209 (Jul 16, 2018)

ma tumba said:


> Can anyone tell what is the basic socket and what advantage comes with KYU?



Basic socket is Osram capable up to 50-60w maybe more. If you want to use 64623 or similar than KIU is highly recomended.


----------



## id30209 (Jul 16, 2018)

Here’s a brief look on AlanB config file opened in Python 2.6.1. As you can ser unlike Jimmy’s PhD this one uses graphical engine so configuration you like is only in 2 mouse clicks. I can send you files over email so you can try it your self. I’ll post my setup soon

https://flic.kr/p/Kw6Cs2


----------



## id30209 (Jul 16, 2018)

Here are setups for 64623, 64657 and FM1909 bulbs.
I hope it will help you guys who are still interested.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/shares/a28WsF


----------



## id30209 (Jul 16, 2018)

fivemega said:


> *
> 
> regulator type multilevel
> levels in percentage for multilvl (3 levels) 60%, 80$, 100%
> ...



FM please give it a look if it’s ok, temp warning is avail only up to 70deg or no regulation at all.
https://flic.kr/p/298oixU


----------



## fivemega (Jul 16, 2018)

id30209 said:


> FM please give it a look if it’s ok, temp warning is avail only up to 70deg or no regulation at all.


*70C is OK.*


----------



## id30209 (Jul 20, 2018)

Gents, last call. In few days i have to wrap up all orders.


----------



## flex76italy (Jul 22, 2018)

Hello!

possibly interested for two regulators with Kiu socket...just let me know via PM for details!

P.S. anyone know if Carley lamps company still exist? I need high temp reflector for incan!

Thanks.


----------



## id30209 (Jul 22, 2018)

flex76italy said:


> Hello!
> 
> possibly interested for two regulators with Kiu socket...just let me know via PM for details!
> 
> ...



Carley i belive doesn’t produce these stuff but Fivemega got you covered:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?226585-FM3X-amp-FM3H-3-Turbo-Head-By-FiveMega

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?232353-2-5-quot-THROW-MASTER-by-Fivemega-(2)

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?239973-Ver2-Deep-M*g-Reflector-by-Fivemega

Will send you PM.


----------



## StudFreeman (Jul 23, 2018)

Hey id30209,

I apologize for my tardiness. I've been undertaking a big move. I'll get you an order in ASAP!!


----------



## Crumbly (Jul 24, 2018)

Just saw this thread is it too late to order 1 regulator?


----------



## id30209 (Jul 24, 2018)

Crumbly said:


> Just saw this thread is it too late to order 1 regulator?



Hi Crumbly,
It’s still not to late cause it’s moving slow due to other priorities. PM incoming.

Gentlemen i would advise to build your self with patience. There are no info WHEN it’ll be done but when the time comes i’ll notify you here. Quiting due to reason “i want it now” it’s not nice toward Alan since this isn’t his main project but side work when time allows.


----------



## Crumbly (Jul 25, 2018)

Great, actually I am thinking maybe 2 regulators and 1 programmer.


----------



## KuanR (Jul 25, 2018)

Put me down for 1, I have some incan parts left to build a Maglite that I abandoned due to no regulator availability


----------



## id30209 (Jul 26, 2018)

Ok, i’ll update list shortly


----------



## HarryN (Jul 26, 2018)

Hi, sorry to do this, but I have too many projects going right now to build up a hobby incan light.

Please give my slot to someone else.

I am sure that I will regret this when I want to build up a 24 volt based light.

Take care,

HarryN


----------



## horizonseeker (Aug 11, 2018)

if this will be the drop-in version, i'm in for at least one if not more.


----------



## id30209 (Aug 13, 2018)

horizonseeker said:


> if this will be the drop-in version, i'm in for at least one if not more.



It's aluminium version of Maglite D size switch so quick swap do the magic. The rest is a pure joy.
Please give it a look here for details.


----------

